# Unusual habit at boa



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

i start after my enclosure light are off i open a little the door and i read or i do job,i do it several times and now my boa wait to come out or sometimes don’t want and sit there every night wait at the corner or higher..humidity heat to the point,my air vents was plexiglass with little holes to keep my humidity up but I don’t think that is an oxygen problem because at morning he was chill,when i feed him 2 3 days he is ok on the branches,then the same again ..what is it???


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

He is hungry. What are you feeding him? 

I would imagine the prey item is too small


----------



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> He is hungry. What are you feeding him?
> 
> I would imagine the prey item is too small


10% of his weight 60gr rat every 10 days leave a lump


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

If you have allowed your boa out to free roam in the past, they are likely to want to experience it again.


The boa will also pick up scent odours from the gap by the glass, of prey, or other interesting smells, so might be trying to investigate this?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

jacksp said:


> 10% of his weight 60gr rat every 10 days leave a lump


That sounds too small to me.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

jacksp said:


> 10% of his weight 60gr rat every 10 days leave a lump


Would suggest offering a larger food item or feed him every 7 days, especially if he is less than 3 years old


----------



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> Would suggest offering a larger food item or feed him every 7 days, especially if he is less than 3 years old


I try it but refuse it,catch it but only smell it


----------



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> If you have allowed your boa out to free roam in the past, they are likely to want to experience it again.
> 
> 
> The boa will also pick up scent odours from the gap by the glass, of prey, or other interesting smells, so might be trying to investigate this?


Sometimes i let him “free” on couch or chair only if he wants to come out,i see something like this with one leopard gecko that with the same temperature all the year,spring wants to be out,if it wasn’t food or temperature and humidity is like brumation?just spring?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

jacksp said:


> Sometimes i let him “free” on couch or chair only if he wants to come out,i see something like this with one leopard gecko that with the same temperature all the year,spring wants to be out,if it wasn’t food or temperature and humidity is like brumation?just spring?


Boas don't brumate. He's hungry.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

jacksp said:


> I try it but refuse it,catch it but only smell it


Post up the age and approximate length, and provide details of the measured hot and cool side temperatures. Boa's are active, mostly at night, and will often just display the behaviour you mention as they can't work out what glass is. They can see movement beyond the glass, but can't get there. Often than not it's down to the fact they would normally go in search of food, or a decent ambush location, but in captivity that roaming is restricted. The drive for food is often very strong in the first three years of a snakes life as growing fast to maturity means a better chance of survival.

I found my boa is far more likely to take quail rather than rodents. Maybe if you offer the snake a variation of diet you might find it feeds more and the constant exploring subsides.


----------



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> Post up the age and approximate length, and provide details of the measured hot and cool side temperatures. Boa's are active, mostly at night, and will often just display the behaviour you mention as they can't work out what glass is. They can see movement beyond the glass, but can't get there. Often than not it's down to the fact they would normally go in search of food, or a decent ambush location, but in captivity that roaming is restricted. The drive for food is often very strong in the first three years of a snakes life as growing fast to maturity means a better chance of survival.
> 
> I found my boa is far more likely to take quail rather than rodents. Maybe if you offer the snake a variation of diet you might find it feeds more and the constant exploring subsides.


He is 1,5 year old 100cm,580gr.basking spot 33c,28 ambient,cold side 23 humidity at 60%.i give him chicks sometimes for variety i can’t find quail and if i can find I can find only 200gr from meat market.thanks guys for help reptile keeping isn’t so usual in here


----------



## jacksp (Mar 27, 2021)

jacksp said:


> He is 1,5 year old 100cm,580gr.basking spot 33c,28 ambient,cold side 23 humidity at 60%.i give him chicks sometimes for variety i can’t find quail and if i can find I can find only adult from meat market.thanks guys for help reptile keeping isn’t so usual in here


----------

